# Help



## Big Tiger (Jan 7, 2012)

Going out tomorrow were to go :roll:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

First of all welcome to UWN...what species of fish do you seek? What city do you live in?...is traveling and gas an issue? These things will probably help folks help you out on where to go...for us we go after panfish Perch and Crappie...most others here chase Trout.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When my wife asks "where are we going?" I say "To hell if we dont repent."

Where do you live? Maybe we can make some suggestions closer to your home


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Bax* said:


> When my wife asks "where are we going?" I say "To hell if we dont repent."
> 
> I have to remember that one!


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Where do you live? Whats the closest lakes to you?


----------



## tyota84 (Jan 8, 2012)

He lives in Ogden... We are thinking of going to Rockport in the morning. We had some success there trolling this summer. We were also thinking Strawberry, Mantua (went there 2 weeks ago), Hyrum, Echo, but still kind of undecided...


----------



## tyota84 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, we like catching muskie, but are after trout through the ice..
Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tibble Fork Res is fast for little trout. Hyrum is good according to my buddies up North. Rockport has been slow in my opinion this year. If you were crazy and into hiking I would suggest Lake Mary in Big Cottonwood Canyon. I am headed back to Strawberry for a rematch this year.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

tyota84 said:


> He lives in Ogden... We are thinking of going to Rockport in the morning. We had some success there trolling this summer. We were also thinking Strawberry, Mantua (went there 2 weeks ago), Hyrum, Echo, but still kind of undecided...


Strawberry! Is it even a a decision? If I had that as one of my choices, it would be decision made at it's very mention. :O||:


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Strawberry or Currant Creek. Big tigers at Currant Creek :lol:


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Ya rockports been a tad slow but it has its days. It sure gets a lot of pressure. Did well yesterday and heading up again in the morning. Hopefully it has a little snow so it ain't so dam slick :shock:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Last year was outstanding! Every year is different and I have only been there twice this year. Maybe I have not dialed it in this year as to what is the best lure/bait/location.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

In all honesty, the Rock IS SLOW this year, real slow. Echo is also in comparison to other years. Strawberry is better but not alot. Currant Creek is going really really well for me this year, lots of BIG tigers so far. But I would try newton or pineview either one. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bax* said:


> When my wife asks "where are we going?" I say "To hell if we dont repent."
> 
> Where do you live? Maybe we can make some suggestions closer to your home


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## tskorc (Jan 13, 2011)

How us the road to Currant Creek? Can you get there in a car or do you need 4wd or snowmobile?


----------

